

What does a Higgless universe mean for science? - 11031a
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/95097-what-does-a-higgsless-universe-mean-for-science

======
JonnieCache
For a little more of an in depth view of this situation, have a look at this
from peter woit: <http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=3960>

also, this paper: <http://arxiv.org/abs/1109.1180>

------
mvzink
The article says nothing about what a Higgsless universe means for science,
but at the end links to Wikipedia's list of "Higgsless models":
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Higgsless_model>

